# housekeeping



## jazzed (Apr 15, 2010)

recently moved to Egypt, looking for a reputable company based in Egypt, that deals with -manpower- live in Filipino maid. help / info will be appreciated  
thanks

Jazzed


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jazzed said:


> recently moved to Egypt, looking for a reputable company based in Egypt, that deals with -manpower- live in Filipino maid. help / info will be appreciated
> thanks
> 
> Jazzed




Hi and welcome,

The best thing to do for a maid is to ask around... if you see a Filipino in the street go up and ask them if they know anyone. Legally Filipinos have to be sponsored here to work as house help so I cannot see any company having them on their books as if they are no longer in their sponsors employment then they should leave the country but this of course doesn't happen and some have residency and are able to work.
Word of mouth is your best option.


----------



## jazzed (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks for the prompt respond. i might very well ask around as i know word of mouth is the best marketing tool . never the less im positive that there is such company-s- in Egypt that could legally deal with such matter!

thanks

Jazzed


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jazzed said:


> thanks for the prompt respond. i might very well ask around as i know word of mouth is the best marketing tool . never the less im positive that there is such company-s- in Egypt that could legally deal with such matter!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jazzed


Good luck in your search


----------

